# Making a Gif image dance or rotate in the email signature



## ArunM (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi,

Got couple of gif images like that of a flower. Wish to make the leaves and the flower dance. Hope I am using the correct word. 

Plan to insert them in my email signature.

How do I go about this. 

Looking forward to your suggestions !

Thanks,
Arun


----------



## go4inet (Nov 4, 2004)

You need to work around with Photoshop & Image Ready to bring the one you asked. BTW you can contact me or cool_jeba who is one of the best among these areas !


----------



## prakashaka (Nov 4, 2004)

oki.. thanx a lot go4inet... i'll discuss u later about this..


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 4, 2004)

we can also use :
JASC ANIMATION SHOP which is easy to use and offers almost came functionality as photoshop

p.s.: dexter uses this software and did his animations and probally avatar also....


----------

